# Dormineys no longer taking wild hogs



## marknga (Sep 19, 2017)

Just read on face book that Dorminey's Deer Processing is no longer taking wild hogs or selling pork sausage.


----------



## Slingshot85 (Sep 20, 2017)

Bond's in Goldmine will process them.  They do a better job any ways.  I got tired of waiting 2 months on dormineys.


----------

